# New canvas phones every 2 months



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

> Currently the Micromax is selling around 5,500 Canvas 2 handsets daily & have started testing Canvas 3.
> 
> Some companies never fail to surprise you. Micromax, an Indian handset player, is one such company. At a time when a handset manufactures usually don't bring sequel of their popular handsets immediately, Micromax is planning to bring a new handset under its popular Canvas series every two month.
> Micromax's co-founder and business director, Vikas Jain said to The Mobile Indian, "Micromax Canvas II has been a hot selling smartphone for us and we plan to launch a Canvas smartphone every two months from now onwards."
> ...


Micromax to launch new Canvas smartphones every two month

Mmx is doing really great these days, they should launch out of india too then we can have Developer support



> The display on A116 is not the only improvement over A110, but Micromax has also packed a 1.2GHz MediaTek quad-core processor in the smartphone. The Canvas HD also comes with 8MP rear camera, Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, 4GB of internal storage, 1GB RAM, front camera, 2100 mAh battery and the usual connectivity options



Wow 1 gb ram,quad core proccy under 15k worth it?pricing not confirmed 

I would really love to get this

Hands on


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2013)

Seems like micromax is getting deep into the market.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

Exactly and in another two months another Canvas will be out
Only problems
Cheap quality
No Developer Support
MMX phones have high radiation

how the mediatek SOC?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2013)

Seeing the progress the've made (product quality wise), I believe they will soon be a competitive brand.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 21, 2013)

Guess the price


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2013)

I read it's priced at 14,999.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2013)

I expect it to be 13.5K..

Anyway, MMX Y U NO MAKE PHONE WITH AMLOGIC instead.. atleast they provide the kernel source unlike mediatek, while remaining in the budget price bracket


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 21, 2013)

Regarding Mediatek SoC in A116, it is the new quad core cortex-A7. Qualcomm had also announced A7 based quad core Snapdragon S4 "Play" processors but there are no real devices using that SoC. Roughly the performance will be between dual core A9 and quad core A9s. A116 uses PowerVR SGX544. The same GPU is used in Galaxy Premier (which also has 720p display), so you can check its gaming performance to have a rough idea about the GPU in A116


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 21, 2013)

I would rather buy a 3GS for 10k.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

For anything above 10K I would not even consider MMX as a brand at all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ Specs looks too good, but the quality is not good. High radiation and poor dev support. Friend who owns Canvas 2 for quite some time, and complains almost all day regarding the pathetic battery drain issue and a lot other things!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 21, 2013)

Now confused b/w Pantech Burst and this one
leaning toward Pantech cuz of dev support

Now confused b/w Pantech Burst and this one
leaning toward Pantech cuz of dev support


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Specs looks too good, but the quality is not good. *High radiation and poor dev support.* Friend who owns Canvas 2 for quite some time, and complains almost all day regarding the pathetic battery drain issue and a lot other things!



This is one reason I am afraid to take this cellphomne + the huge screen.Im better of with a 4.2" screen.
Wish some cellphone from sony/sammy or any other better brand comes out.
Huawei G600 is also good its for preorder now


----------



## Tenida (Jan 21, 2013)

Micromax is a Indian company with zero after sales support So, when mmx gets problem you have no other option apart from  throwing it  in  a dust bin.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2013)

They should improve their after sales support sfirst. 
They have typical Indian mentality. Pay, but the phone, and then  yourself.



Tenida said:


> Micromax is a Indian company with zero after sales support So, when mmx gets problem you have no other option apart from  throwing it  in  a dust bin.



Exactly!!



pratyush997 said:


> Now confused b/w Pantech Burst and this one
> leaning toward Pantech cuz of dev support



Google for complaints against micromax.



pratyush997 said:


> Now confused b/w Pantech Burst and this one
> leaning toward Pantech cuz of dev support



Google for complaints against micromax.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 21, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Google for complaints against micromax.


I won't get warranty with Pantech. So ASS and all stuff doesn't matter!
BTW


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2013)

Bharat is a damn BOSS lol.. decided to install quadrant on a phone that hasnt even been released and is on premier.. lol how did he manage to do that ?.. GJ man

Benchmarks arent THAT impressive for a quad core.. but its great to compare it to normal dual cores from Foreign companies like Galaxy Nexus etc..
They could have been a lot better if it was running something like Cyanogenmod or whateva.. thats where Micromax fails


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Bharat is a damn BOSS lol.. decided to install quadrant on a *phone that hasnt even been released* and is on premier.. lol how did he manage to do that ?.. GJ man
> 
> Benchmarks arent THAT impressive.. but its great to compare it to normal dual cores from Foreign companies like Galaxy Nexus etc..
> They could have been a lot better if it was running something like *Cyanogenmod* or whateva.. thats where Micromax fails


LOL 
Do You think CM and all other ROMS just pop-up as the device launch?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2013)

What i mean is dont expect CM on it .. They have no kernel source, so no development.. NO Indian Phone has working CM till now except maybe Funbook (whose chinese oem has released KS anyway)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Now confused b/w Pantech Burst and this one
> leaning toward Pantech cuz of dev support



Dude are you insane. I am using Pantech Burst for last 2 weeks and it is awesome man. Runs smooth, UI is very good with no crapware. it is best buy under 9k, seriously.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 21, 2013)

^You are attacked by my PM


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 22, 2013)

AFAIK , MicroMax rebrands the chinese phones and sells them in the Indian Market under their Brand name. So , the entire line of their hardware depends on their Original manufacturer.

Well , the build quality is a matter of concern , however it doesn't differs much from other brands.
Good going MMX ,
But -
Consider on providing After-Sales support and Bug Fixes.
Other than that , they are becoming a PITA for other Brand names in India. 
---------------------------------------

THey do not please the Geek's Eyes , but I am sure they do make a mark in the eyes of normal average to Noob user and lures them away from high-end phones.[if brand is not a major concern for them].
A normal person might not even know the detailed difference b/w a Snapdragon or Tegra or any other type of Chips.For him all that matters is Single , Dual-Core or Quad-Core. etc
For him a PowerVr Sgx 531 is almost same as Tegra 2 or Tegra 3.
For him a 1GB DDr2 is better than 768MB DDR3 .
A 5" 200ppi LCD is better than 4" 300+ppi Samoled display.

MMX has considered this approach and is doing exactly what it needs to please those eyes , which is not bad IMO. After all they are getting what they want.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

^ completely 

^ completely


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 22, 2013)

@Rishi Agree but look at the price. The specs are not at all bad compared to competition.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ completely
> 
> ^ completely



Yeah.  
Geeks keeps on Geekgasming about their Latest top-notch Becnhmarking Killer hardware , and makes sure that he draws every bit of performance out of his Stuff.[by tweaking Kernels,OC'ing CPUs/GPUs , setting custom I/O values, Using CUstom ROMS,etc]

While the Normal-Average N00b user lives with the dream of owning a Dual-Core Phandroid under his budget. Even if this Average user Buys a SGS Note 2 / Nexus 4 , I highly doubt that he will use more than 20-30% of its real capability. For him both the phones internal hardware will give similiar peformance , Unless he doesn't gives a WTF! about Benchmark results.

I am sorrounded by live examples of such users around me. WHo buys a MMX Phablet , comes to me and compares his phablet to Galaxy Note.!!!!!!! Bahhhhhh......FOr me its a WTF! Situation , but he doesn;t gives a Sh** about it.
What will they do even if their MMX supports CUstom ROms ,?? How many android users you see around your circle dreaming to OC'k or tweak their Droids.?? Unlock their bootloaders. ,etc.



marvelousprashant said:


> @Rishi Agree but look at the price. The specs are not at all bad compared to competition.



Agree!!. upto a great Extent.!! Infact they have left no competition. / They are not going for the TOp-End hardware , I think. How many MMX high-end phones we have in market ?? They are selling because of their price and what the users need. I am happy for the market segment it has been targeted at.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Dude are you insane. I am using Pantech Burst for last 2 weeks and it is awesome man. Runs smooth, UI is very good with no crapware. it is best buy under 9k, seriously.



Pantech burst? But i thought you bought a L9


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Pantech burst? But i thought you bought a L9


He mentioned it that the L9 was meant for his sister.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Pantech burst? But i thought you bought a L9



Yes, Rishi is right. L9 is for my sister and Pantech burst was for my brother, but after using it, i kept the phone and gave my Galaxy S to brother.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Lol  btw
pantech is good,but no warranty and custom roms

MODS movie this thread to mobiles


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Lol  btw
> pantech is good,but no warranty and custom roms
> 
> MODS movie this thread to mobiles



For the features they provide at the price, i don't mind about warranty and about custom ROMS, developers are already on it and i hope i can see some good ROMs flooded in XDA, next few months,

BTW The stock ROM is somehow like vanialla OS, not much crapwares and it is silky smooth and playing Lets Golf 2 w/o any hiccup. My SL used to stuck quite often.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2013)

^ No  thread in XDA


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Just google xda-pantech burst. 

[Pantech Burst] Official ICS Update (coming soon) - xda-developers

And i even talk to some guys who is ready to develop Custom ROMs for this phone. We have to wait...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool where did u get it from?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2013)

Friend of mine, bought it from US...


----------



## quagmire (Jan 24, 2013)

Take a look at the MediaTek MT6589 quad-core Cortex-A7 benchmarks here-
engadget


The AnTuTu 2 benchmarks are around 77% of Galaxy Note II (quad Exynos) and

the Vellamo 2 HTML5 benchmarks are around 79% of Galaxy S III (quad Exynos)..

Which is pretty good (for its predicted price).. The benchmarks are better than any of the dual core Sony Xperias or any of the dual core HTC One devices (except US version of One S)..
I haven't used any MMX devices before but anyway good job MMX!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ See the thread opened by tkin regarding MMX RMA. It is really cool that they are giving some good specs, but the after sales sucks big time. That said, i wouldn't buy MMX for it's high SAR value and cheap gimmicks, last but not least, CC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 24, 2013)

^Actually Customer service here in BBSR (or atleast in mine and my friend's cases) is pretty top notch.. they replaced my friend's A70 with a brand new one straight out of the box when it was under warranty.. Guess how many days it took ?? 1 hour, thats right.. it took only 1 hr for them to verify the old phone and replace with new one
I got my Micromax data dongle replaced as well, took 2 days..
For their after sales service,  I for one have got no complaints, but the lack of KS is the only thing that's keeping me from grabbing their phones


The A116 is ALMOST as good as Galaxy S2(I stress again ALMOST).. atleast on paper
MMX Y U NO RELEASE KS ALREADY !?!?

Also, for any future buyers, A116 does not have any Magnetometor which is kinda dissapointing


----------



## jaleel (Jan 24, 2013)

Is every two months they reduce the price also?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ See the thread opened by tkin regarding MMX RMA. It is really cool that they are giving some good specs, but the after sales sucks big time. That said, i wouldn't buy MMX for it's high SAR value and cheap gimmicks, last but not least, CC.



I would like to recall this old Hindi quote for such products : "Chale to Chand Tak , Warna SHam tak." . 
If you are lucky maybe , it can  be a steal ,o/w.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I would like to recall this old Hindi quote for such products : "Chale to Chand Tak , Warna SHam tak." .
> If you are lucky maybe , it can  be a steal ,o/w.



lol


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Now confused b/w Pantech Burst and this one
> leaning toward Pantech cuz of dev support



I got a Pantech Burst recently from iBhejo (17th January). Paid Rs 8235 after discount for the red one... Got it in 4 days flat...

I am not using it as a primary phone yet... Came preloaded with ICS. A few bugs here and there, some battery drain... But the phone is awesome for the price...

I have played Subway Surfers, Raging Thunder 2, Ski Safari and Asphalt 6 on it... All run super smooth...

Add to it 16 GB builtin storage, super amoled screen and 1 GB RAM are superb... But warranty could be a problem...

If I had to buy another phone today, I would consider Pantech Burst over Micromax A116...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> I got a Pantech Burst recently from iBhejo (17th January). Paid Rs 8235 after discount for the red one... Got it in 4 days flat...  I am not using it as a primary phone yet... Came preloaded with ICS. A few bugs here and there, some battery drain... But the phone is awesome for the price...  I have played Subway Surfers, Raging Thunder 2, Ski Safari and Asphalt 6 on it... All run super smooth...  Add to it 16 GB builtin storage, super amoled screen and 1 GB RAM are superb... But warranty could be a problem...  If I had to buy another phone today, I would consider Pantech Burst over Micromax A116...


 Battery drain issues... Damn


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty lame. Just a measure to not release Android system updates for the older device.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Battery drain issues... Damn



Pantech Burst is a powerhouse... Its difficult to buy a similar phone for even 16k in the local market... There are minor problems, but for the cost you can get that phone for, it is nothing...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Microsd slot avail?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

^Yup


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Worth it


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Microsd slot avail?



Yes, 16 GB builtin memory + SD card slot...
5 MP camera with flash + front cam
1.2 GHz Dualcore Snapdragon processor
Adreno 220 graphics (very good)
4" 800x480 Super Amoled Screen
1 GB RAM...
ICS + easy to root
1700 mAH battery

Rs 8235 for the phone (without warranty)... Excellent deal...

Cons:
1. Phone heats up while playing games
2. Micro SIM
3. No CyanogenMod...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, 16 GB builtin memory + SD card slot...
> 5 MP camera with flash + front cam
> 1.2 GHz Dualcore Snapdragon processor
> Adreno 220 graphics (very good)
> ...


Check this out!
[DEV] - Pantech Burst - CM10 porting - Page 13 - xda-developers
and another ROM - Gizmolord V3.0 B is cool!
Try it


----------



## kbar1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Considering that their target audience doesn't know or care about the differences between ICS and JB, MMX is making a killing on their phablets. Now that Canvas 3 has a 720p screen (on paper), the average guy will find it irresistible... Till the (in)famous after sales support fixes that.

One question: the Linux kernel is under GPL license. So its derivatives must also be GPL'ed. Aren't MMX/MediaTek legally bound to release the code?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Yes they are. But i don't think releasing source code will make any big impact on MMX sales.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

My colleague is looking for Canvas 2 in Bangalore and cant find it.. Any idea where it might be available??


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

^ flippy


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ flippy



out of stock


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> My colleague is looking for Canvas 2 in Bangalore and cant find it.. Any idea where it might be available??



After reading all the horrible things about MMX A.S.S, still you are suggesting your friend Canvas 2.  If that is your friend's idea, then good luck for him.

BTW, i have seen some in pai in marathalli.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ I have informed about MMX service to him... looking for alternatives


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2013)

kbar1 said:


> Considering that their target audience doesn't know or care about the differences between ICS and JB, MMX is making a killing on their phablets. Now that Canvas 3 has a 720p screen (on paper), the average guy will find it irresistible... Till the (in)famous after sales support fixes that.
> 
> One question: the Linux kernel is under GPL license. So its derivatives must also be GPL'ed. Aren't MMX/MediaTek legally bound to release the code?



yup, they are supposed to release KS because of GPL license, but in india.. no one really cares right .. just take piracy as an example..



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ See the thread opened by tkin regarding MMX RMA. It is really cool that they are giving some good specs, but the after sales sucks big time. That said, i wouldn't buy MMX for it's high SAR value and cheap gimmicks, last but not least, CC.



Id still prefer to have a hands on review by someone, before judging whether a phone is crap mate


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I have informed about MMX service to him... looking for alternatives



Pantech Burst bro. It's awesome.



Nerevarine said:


> Id still prefer to have a hands on review by someone, before judging whether a phone is crap mate



I cannot borrow my friend's phone, otherwise i would have written a review long time ago. BTW, instead of taking risk by going to Canvas 2, why not Pantech burst. It is the most VFM phone as of now, and best in terms of everything compared to Canvas 2. Using Pantech burst for few days now and i can vouch on this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2013)

i meant A116 not A110.. my point being, its not even released and you guys are saying its gonna be crap ..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> i meant A116 not A110.. my point being, its not even released and you guys are saying its gonna be crap ..



If you read my post, i am talking about Canvas 2, not the Canvas HD.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2013)

^ my bad


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

My friend went ahead and bought canvas 2  .. its sluggish


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ No  thread in XDA


[DEV] - Pantech Burst - CM10 porting - xda-developers


----------

